# Help me I am a noob at graphics!



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok so I have decided to try to start making my own sigs. I have downloaded fonts, renders and pics of figthers I want in my future sigs but I need serious help.

I suck at art and pc art so all tips on how to make sigs would really be appreciated.

I am using Photoshop CS2.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The render the whole background? I just use photos and blend them into one another.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

How do you blend? Seriously I dont know anything about graphics.

I need to know all the basics


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's some good tutorials to learn the different techniques. Also check out tutorialized.com.

http://planetrenders.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=69649

The easiest way to learn is to just mess around with it and try out different things.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

kilik said:


> How do you blend? Seriously I dont know anything about graphics.
> 
> I need to know all the basics


Overlap the photos, and then grab a soft brush eraser and erase the edge of the top photo.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------

